# Can I shoot a release/d-loop with recurve?



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Weatherby -

Yes you can, but when paper tuning, assume it's a compound (ie, consider a compound type rest and set it to near centershot) as you won't be inducing the same level of paradox as with fingers. Also, paper tune from 5', not 15' as you would with a stickbow/finger set up for the same reason. 

Also, don't give up on "fingers" too quickly. Yes, it takes a lot more time to get consistent and frankly I wouldn't use a glove on a bet. Consider something like the SAM (Super Archery Mitt) or a something as simple as a Bateman tab.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Redneck5544 (Jul 17, 2008)

im with viper try a tab and thanks viper im gonna try an paper tune mine before deer season


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

I shot with a release for a time. But I went to a glove and my finger issues improved. I shoot alot and to tell the truth I went to the release in sort of a panic thinking I might not shoot at all if I keep abusing my hands.
However, there are a ton of gloves and tabs out there. Find one that works, it's worth the effort.


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

Try some of the higher end tabs like AEE/Cavalier or Soma. You can add layers of leather or rubber to cushion your fingers. I added a rubber core to my Cavalier this year when my fingers became sore from increased range visits. 

TAO


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

I use to use gloves with plastic inserts sewn into the finger stalls.

I would shoot so much...this helped protect my fingers...BUT after a while they can develop grooves in the fingers that can negatively effect your shot.

I personally LOOOOVE American Leathers Big Shot gloves. They give adequate protection, yet they shoot almost as smooth as a tab, if not as smooth, and last a looooong time :thumbs_up

Ray


----------



## Clang! (Sep 29, 2007)

I've found that a tab gives a more consistant release than a glove. I've had my best luck with the Wilsontab Black Widow. It's a fairly thick tab (2 layers of leather and one rubber pad) with a quick release. It throws an arrow slighty right of most tabs

The nock point refers to where the arrow is placed on the string. It's typically marked by a brass collar, call a nockset, that's the arrow nocks under. The botton of the nockset is normally 1/2 inch above perpendicular.

Center shot refers to the lateral position of the arrowrest, or shelf, on the bow. A bow that that is set up to be centershot has the arrowrest set up in the plane of the string so there's no lateral oscillation (Archer's Paradox) of the arrow. It's only used when shooting with a mechanical release. Because of the Archer's Paradox when shooting with fingers, the rest needs to be set up to the left (right handed shooter) of center. 

There's a resource on the 'net called "Elliots Guide", and goes into the details of tuning and shootin a recurce or longbow. I think its on the Texas Archery website.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

As has been said try a really good tab.. Tabs give better releases but gloves are my choice for hunting.... Randy


----------



## heatmiser (Dec 4, 2009)

What is the reason why people don't use a releases/d-loops with a recurve bow? Shooting tonight (I'm brand new) I was thinking this would help gain consistancy for me but haven't seen anyone do this yet. Is it frowned upon due to not being traditional?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

heat -

It's just not "traditional", us guys liken' doin' stuff the hard way ...

Seriously, it DOES make things a lot easier shooting wise, as the finger release is probably the hardest thing to master with this type of shooting. A lot of people here like to go to 3D shoots or other competitive events and the use of a release would either disqualify you from any of the trad or barebow classes or put you into the unlimited freestyle class (compounds with all the bells and whistles) even if you're shooting a self bow!

Now for just hunting, or casual shooting you just might find a couple of guys doing just that. Think there are a couple at my local range actually.

Viper1 out.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

heatmiser said:


> What is the reason why people don't use a releases/d-loops with a recurve bow? Shooting tonight (I'm brand new) I was thinking this would help gain consistancy for me but haven't seen anyone do this yet. Is it frowned upon due to not being traditional?


I just copied this from a past archery event: 

“Traditional Class- Recurve Or Long Bows; Fingers ( No Releases Of Any Type); No Sights Or Marks; 1 Finger Must Touch Arrow Nock”

Such rules are pretty much the norm in completion. Rick.


----------



## smbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I've tried several different gloves and tabs and found a calf hair tab that is
the most comfortable for me. Use whatever works for you. 

Robert


----------



## heatmiser (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks Viper! I will learn to shoot with my fingers. Just ordered a Quinn Comet XL today. Hopefully will have it here by Xmas. : )


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

heatmiser said:


> What is the reason why people don't use a releases/d-loops with a recurve bow? Shooting tonight (I'm brand new) I was thinking this would help gain consistancy for me but haven't seen anyone do this yet. Is it frowned upon due to not being traditional?


I personally started with tabs on my Martin Jaguar T/D but just because I use a back tension release with my compound (Martin MOAB), I put a prong rest and D-Loop on my recurve. 

I may shoot my recurve with a release aid - but I shoot with no sights... instinct aiming.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

It's worth noting that finger release causes horizontal paradox on Recurves hence the use of a pressure button and a Release Aid on Compounds causes vertical paradox hence the use of drop away rests. 

To use Release Aid on Trad Bow would be interesting.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Steve - 

Just to clarify. Using a mechanical release aid eliminates only the lateral paradox due to the string roll around the finger tips. Any offset from center shot will still induce lateral paradox. A release aid by itself will not induce a vertical paradox, that's a function of nocking point placement and tiller. Finger shooters get that too, just to a relatively negligible extent. 

Basically, a recurve shot with a release aid is tuned the same way as a compound with a release, and a compound shot with fingers is tuned as a recurve with fingers would be.

Ya know there was time before compounds, where a number of guys in the freestyle classes were using release aids, albeit a little cruder than what's available today. Nothing new here ... 

Viper1 out.


----------



## motoputz (Dec 8, 2015)

Clang! said:


> I've found that a tab gives a more consistant release than a glove. I've had my best luck with the Wilsontab Black Widow. It's a fairly thick tab (2 layers of leather and one rubber pad) with a quick release. It throws an arrow slighty right of most tabs
> 
> The nock point refers to where the arrow is placed on the string. It's typically marked by a brass collar, call a nockset, that's the arrow nocks under. The botton of the nockset is normally 1/2 inch above perpendicular.
> 
> ...


i'm intrigued by using a release too, on the surface it makes sense for hunting, but, i'm new to this and still learning
i found "elliots guide" here
http://www.harrogate-archery.co.uk/wp/wp-content/uploads/archeryref.pdf 
also from the same site, a few other helpful titles
http://www.harrogate-archery.co.uk/members/downloads/


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

heatmiser said:


> What is the reason why people don't use a releases/d-loops with a recurve bow? Shooting tonight (I'm brand new) I was thinking this would help gain consistancy for me but haven't seen anyone do this yet. Is it frowned upon due to not being traditional?


Because the proper release of an arrow with fingers feels awesome.


----------



## Captainkirk (Sep 18, 2014)

There's no 'law' against it. I personally feel it's just one more thing to lose or go wrong in the field. That's why I seldom shoot my compounds any more and have embraced trad archery with no add-ons.
But shoot whatever works for you. Unless you are competing, you're the only one you have to please.


----------



## webbbabcock (Aug 7, 2014)

*Shooting traditional Bow no sights with release aid*

Gentlemen, if you want to shoot a release with a d-loop & releaseaid with a Trad. bow than do it don't be talked out of it until you have shot around 3000 arrows to see if you like it, it can be done. In last 3 years have shot around 40,000 shots with my homemade "deer bone "back tension release aids . Most style mechanical release aids can be used. I happen to use non mechanical homemade release aids. I personally like to see classes set up for Trad. Bow release shooters . Don't know now,to post this u-tube link but I have a 3 minute vidio on u-tube showing how I shoot 1 of my back tension deer bone release aids. Try u-tube " webbs deer bone release aid . I don't know how to post pictures on here. Thank you for your time to read this . If we could come up with around 100 people who like to shoot a trad. recurve or long bow no sights with a release aid we might could get ASA, IBO, NFAA to give us a class to shoot in. I have some suggested rules for this Traditional bow release class I will post to see if anybody is interested. Thank you again for taking the time to read this post .


----------



## webbbabcock (Aug 7, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

Can see where they could add consistency to target shooting. If you are hunting, I fear you are on the wrong path.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

Not to pee in anybody's corn flakes but even considering the thousands of people who shoot simple Traditional Longbow it took NFAA what? Over 70+ years to recognize Longbow as an equipment class.


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

I have issues with my drawing hand ring finger and after trying just two fingers for a while I switched to using a release with my recurve. I've killed two elk and a few whitetails using a release. 

I've been to a lot of traditional shoots and have had a lot of crazy comments....some even rude but it works for me. I don't turn a score card...just shoot for fun. 

Rod Jenkins helped me out with my shooting quite a bit and would recommend everyone attend one of his clinics.


----------



## motoputz (Dec 8, 2015)

webbbabcock said:


> Gentlemen, if you want to shoot a release with a d-loop & releaseaid with a Trad. bow than do it don't be talked out of it until you have shot around 3000 arrows to see if you like it, it can be done. In last 3 years have shot around 40,000 shots with my homemade "deer bone "back tension release aids . Most style mechanical release aids can be used. I happen to use non mechanical homemade release aids. I personally like to see classes set up for Trad. Bow release shooters . Don't know now,to post this u-tube link but I have a 3 minute vidio on u-tube showing how I shoot 1 of my back tension deer bone release aids. Try u-tube " webbs deer bone release aid . I don't know how to post pictures on here. Thank you for your time to read this . If we could come up with around 100 people who like to shoot a trad. recurve or long bow no sights with a release aid we might could get ASA, IBO, NFAA to give us a class to shoot in. I have some suggested rules for this Traditional bow release class I will post to see if anybody is interested. Thank you again for taking the time to read this post .


i found your link here webb;
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnC4km2K8Sc
i've used one of these releases;







"QuickFire" Non Mechanical Archery Release
http://www.amazon.com/QuickFire-Non...&ascsubtag=330230711-24-1593329759.1450062260
kind of similar except for the obvious ...plastic, release trigger finger, etc. and i've used modern mechanical releases. personally, i just like the way they feel and i don't get sore fingers either. i've not tried it on a recurve ...yet!



swinestalker said:


> Can see where they could add consistency to target shooting. If you are hunting, I fear you are on the wrong path.


swinestalker
i'm just curious. how would it be going down the wrong path as a hunter? if your consistent with your target shooting wouldn't that translate in some way to hunting, most hunters target shoot for practice anyway? 
i'm relatively new to the sport so i know nothing really, just exploring the options and hoping to hold off "oldtimers" for a little while
so much to learn ...
m


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

webbbabcock said:


> Gentlemen, if you want to shoot a release with a d-loop & releaseaid with a Trad. bow than do it don't be talked out of it until you have shot around 3000 arrows to see if you like it, it can be done. In last 3 years have shot around 40,000 shots with my homemade "deer bone "back tension release aids . Most style mechanical release aids can be used. I happen to use non mechanical homemade release aids. I personally like to see classes set up for Trad. Bow release shooters . Don't know now,to post this u-tube link but I have a 3 minute vidio on u-tube showing how I shoot 1 of my back tension deer bone release aids. Try u-tube " webbs deer bone release aid . I don't know how to post pictures on here. Thank you for your time to read this . If we could come up with around 100 people who like to shoot a trad. recurve or long bow no sights with a release aid we might could get ASA, IBO, NFAA to give us a class to shoot in. I have some suggested rules for this Traditional bow release class I will post to see if anybody is interested. Thank you again for taking the time to read this post .


It's called Bowhunter freestyle.


----------



## Vella (Dec 3, 2015)

I have a few old releases from my compound days. I've tried them, and I've used gloves, but after a little time to get acclimated, I'm convinced a tab is the way to go for a smooth, consistent release. I bought a Safari tab from 3 Rivers and love it.


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

motoputz said:


> i found your link here webb;
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnC4km2K8Sc
> i've used one of these releases;
> View attachment 3503242
> ...


 I should have qualified that statement with a "for me". My perspective is all hunting. I hunt whitetails and hogs from the ground in Ghillie suits or natural ground blinds. Been doing it for almost 40 years. I spend hundreds of hours a year in the woods, bow in hand, pursuing game and have learned what works for me. Things happen fast and being able to draw and shoot quickly from less than perfect positions is crucial to the way I hunt. Many of my shots are at moving or fidgety animals under less than ideal conditions. I use a swing draw and can have an arrow in flight very quickly with minimal movement. I am confident that a release aid would cost me dearly in speed and reaction time, not to mention greatly increase the likelihood of getting busted drawing. If a man was hunting from elevated stands, fully enclosed ground blinds or in more of a compound style of hunting, the release aid could well be a benefit under some conditions. Hunting and target shooting are two different things. A word of caution is in order. Don't go try a swing draw until you have a very solidified form and maybe not then. It can and will lead to a myriad of problems if not approached very carefully. Traditional hunting is a journey and there are lots of paths, it will take a lot of time and patience to find yours. Enjoy the journey!


----------



## motoputz (Dec 8, 2015)

swinestalker said:


> I should have qualified that statement with a "for me". My perspective is all hunting. I hunt whitetails and hogs from the ground in Ghillie suits or natural ground blinds. Been doing it for almost 40 years. I spend hundreds of hours a year in the woods, bow in hand, pursuing game and have learned what works for me. Things happen fast and being able to draw and shoot quickly from less than perfect positions is crucial to the way I hunt. Many of my shots are at moving or fidgety animals under less than ideal conditions. I use a swing draw and can have an arrow in flight very quickly with minimal movement. I am confident that a release aid would cost me dearly in speed and reaction time, not to mention greatly increase the likelihood of getting busted drawing. If a man was hunting from elevated stands, fully enclosed ground blinds or in more of a compound style of hunting, the release aid could well be a benefit under some conditions. Hunting and target shooting are two different things. A word of caution is in order. Don't go try a swing draw until you have a very solidified form and maybe not then. It can and will lead to a myriad of problems if not approached very carefully. Traditional hunting is a journey and there are lots of paths, it will take a lot of time and patience to find yours. Enjoy the journey!


understood
makes perfect sense especially hunting from the ground and in a ghillie suit. i'm just starting my journey back to archery(it's been over 40 years) and am smelling the roses along the way as i move forward. im enjoying the process of learning as i am the doing of archery. 
thanks for the words of wisdom
now i must learn what swing drawing is? 
so much to learn ...
m


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

motoputz said:


> understood
> makes perfect sense especially hunting from the ground and in a ghillie suit. i'm just starting my journey back to archery(it's been over 40 years) and am smelling the roses along the way as i move forward. im enjoying the process of learning as i am the doing of archery.
> thanks for the words of wisdom
> now i must learn what swing drawing is?
> ...


 By all means learn, but If I were you, I'd leave the swing draw alone and concentrate on the advice from Viper and other folks on here who are experienced coaches.


----------



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

I've been shooting my Buffalo recurve using a release aid for a while now and it works very well for me. Arthritis in my shooting hand prevented me from pulling the string with my fingers. And of course, the more you shoot, the better you get at it. I anchor with my thumb touching the back of my jaw bone and the feather touching my bottom lip. The one thing that I've noticed is when I snap shoot, the arrow really goes to the right. The joys of shooting a recurve are many and I hope i will be able to shoot and hunt using a recurve for a very long time.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Bender said:


> Not to pee in anybody's corn flakes but even considering the thousands of people who shoot simple Traditional Longbow it took NFAA what? Over 70+ years to recognize Longbow as an equipment class.


When NFAA was created in 1939, longbow was the only class.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

FS560 said:


> When NFAA was created in 1939, longbow was the only class.


I'd say the first class was freestyle, it just happened to be longbows at the time.

Grant


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

When NFAA first was created, there were only longbows. It was 1939 and I do not think recurves had much of a foothold, if any, by then.

By the time NFAA added Freestyle in the late 50s or about, very few people shot longbow in NFAA events. People had really jumped on recurves.

NFAA was formed by NAA members who were tired of the required white clothes and other required regimentation and had started shooting field archery without sights and having fun. The field archery movement had begun in the early 30s but NFAA was not formed until 1939. A lot of the NFAA historical information is (or was) on the website. It may not have been moved over to the new site yet.

I think there was a heavy tackle class before freestyle, much the same as Bowhunter today except that those guys shot really heavy tackle. I do not know how heavy the requirement was.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

WEATHERBY460 said:


> I tried the glove, but it didn't suit me. Has anyone used a d-loop. My bow is a martin jaguar hunter. Also, can I paper tune these bows? Thanks
> 
> Also, where is nock point and center shot?


====================
Hello
Answer is yes. I went though a couple boxes of releases on my recurve for performance. The caliber release won out hands down. [ Later.


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey is there anyone like more information something like the quickFire which is Currently unavailable...I make my own that look something like this..






....
So if anyone would I can send information on how to make or maybe make one


----------



## pcfithian (Oct 15, 2015)

WEATHERBY460 said:


> I tried the glove, but it didn't suit me. Has anyone used a d-loop. My bow is a martin jaguar hunter. Also, can I paper tune these bows? Thanks
> 
> Also, where is nock point and center shot?


I have a lot of compound shooting experience, new to traditional. I set up my new 45 lb Black Hunter longbow with a D-Loop and paper tuned it by adjusting the D-Loop height until I got a nice bullet hole with a bare shaft. 

Testing at 15 yards using a T.R.U. Ball hinge release shows the bare shaft hits a target at the same point as feather fletched arrows. 

I need more practice with this setup and I'll be ready to hunt with it.


----------



## 1eyebowman (May 27, 2012)

yes you can , not traditional but if need be and it works for you . Then yes have fun


----------



## vidoseaver (Jun 9, 2018)

webbbabcock said:


> Gentlemen, if you want to shoot a release with a d-loop & releaseaid with a Trad. bow than do it don't be talked out of it until you have shot around 3000 arrows to see if you like it, it can be done. In last 3 years have shot around 40,000 shots with my homemade "deer bone "back tension release aids . Most style mechanical release aids can be used. I happen to use non mechanical homemade release aids. I personally like to see classes set up for Trad. Bow release shooters . Don't know now,to post this u-tube link but I have a 3 minute vidio on u-tube showing how I shoot 1 of my back tension deer bone release aids. Try u-tube " webbs deer bone release aid . I don't know how to post pictures on here. Thank you for your time to read this . If we could come up with around 100 people who like to shoot a trad. recurve or long bow no sights with a release aid we might could get ASA, IBO, NFAA to give us a class to shoot in. I have some suggested rules for this Traditional bow release class I will post to see if anybody is interested. Thank you again for taking the time to read this post .


Thats an awesome video. thanks for sharing!


----------

